# All The Dogs!



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm usually not a big one for posed photos of my guys, but with everyone's holiday photos being shared, I wanted to see if I could pull off a group shot with all of the dogs in one picture. It went surprisingly well for our first try, and there was a lot less 'AUGH! NO! STAY!' than I was expecting. 

Tada, all the dogs together:


----------



## Jmanderson675 (Nov 28, 2012)

They all adorable


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

What an adorable bunch!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That is such an adorable pic!!! Beautiful fur family!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Fantastic ! Your so lucky to have such a large pack, I'm working on Hubby for No 3, not having much luck though


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh they are lovely and all so individual!x


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

SO COOL!!! Blow it up, print it, frame it, put it on the wall!!!  :thumbright: :hello1:
That shot is fabulous! Wow!


You have beautiful dogs, you should post pics often, it's greedy to keep all that cuteness all to yourself.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Lisa T said:


> Fantastic ! Your so lucky to have such a large pack, I'm working on Hubby for No 3, not having much luck though



Lisa, unlike with "baby making", when it comes to getting a pup we don't need
their help. :coolwink: Just bring one home and say "Tada!"  

...ok so there could be a little bit of grumpiness at first...but let's face it, it
doesn't take long for a Chi to win over someone's heart. :love2:


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

You have a beautiful family!! I don't think I would have ever been able to get that shot. It is truly amazing!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Lisa, unlike with "baby making", when it comes to getting a pup we don't need
> their help. :coolwink: Just bring one home and say "Tada!"
> 
> ...ok so there could be a little bit of grumpiness at first...but let's face it, it
> doesn't take long for a Chi to win over someone's heart. :love2:


Ohhh LS!!! You made me laugh big time now I have to clean my screen because I was drinking water while I was reading.

Although I do love the idea! Hubby and I have not been able to agree on our next pup. Perhaps I just need to find one and say ohhh honey look what I got.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i love the pic !!! ( and i'm happy to see Pico is wearing his thermal shirt  )


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

elaina said:


> i love the pic !!! ( and i'm happy to see Pico is wearing his thermal shirt  )



Bella too! She wore hers on every walk this week! (under her sweaters) I think it makes a difference! Thanks again Elaine.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> Ohhh LS!!! You made me laugh big time now I have to clean my screen because I was drinking water while I was reading.
> 
> Although I do love the idea! Hubby and I have not been able to agree on our next pup. Perhaps I just need to find one and say ohhh honey look what I got.



Just bring one in the house, then when hubby notices just say "Oh what, this old
thing? I've had that forever!" ....lol, usually works...oh wait I think that's for
clothes, lol....oh well worth a shot!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Love the photo. Great job on getting them all in one shot!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

wow...that is a beautiful picture of your fur family...life must never be dull around your place with all those sweethearts !


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Pico loooves his thermal shirts, Elaina, and so do I.

My husband is kind of a sucker for a fuzzy face, and everyone but Pico was a rescue, so there was also the 'but, honey, if we don't take him/her no one will!' guilt trip + cute fuzzy face.. aaaand now we have all the dogs. 

The lighting was not great for the shot (I took it too late in the day), and when you blow it up you can see it's kind of grainy. I'm going to try again with better lighting in the next few days, but I really was pleased with how well they sat together for a first go!

Thanks so much for your sweet comments, everyone!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Such a great photo! Well done! I can barely get a photo of Odie and our cats together.


----------



## NewChiDad (Oct 31, 2012)

Holy cow, that's a LOT of dogs and an incredible pic!!! Outstanding job--that's definitely one for blowing up and framing.


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

What a wonderful shot!! I love the look on Wren's face, lol. 

You have such beautiful dogs.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

What a beautiful pack! As far as the photo goes that is an amazing group shot, most people can't get two to sit still for a picture, much less 9!


----------



## AvaLou (Nov 21, 2012)

What a beautiful picture! You must have them well trained to have them all cooperate for the picture! Love it


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Just bring one in the house, then when hubby notices just say "Oh what, this old
> thing? I've had that forever!" ....lol, usually works...oh wait I think that's for
> clothes, lol....oh well worth a shot!


My mom does that with any clothes she buys! She hides them from my step dad for a month or so then tells him she has had them for a while.

I don't think it would work with hubby though he can tell new clothes from 5 paces on me.


----------

